# Are KENWOOD subwoofers good?



## lgp (Apr 10, 2005)

I found some guy selling 2 12" Kenwood Subs (800watts peak) and a box for 150$.

Are kenwood subs reliable/good brand or are they garbage? :0 :0


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i have a KENWOOD head unit and its been the nicest unit ive had

alot of features



i never heard their subs tho


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i would pass on the kenwoods if your seeking great SQ and a nice level of loudness... if you want sumthin quick and cheap, and dont really care, then i guess i would say go for it....

**thinks about it**

nope , i would still say no, you can get a kicker CVR15" for about $110, and a prefab sealed box for about $35 - $40 shipped and it sound better and be louder then the kenwoods... and if you can build a vented enclosure then you'll be ALOT happier with the kicker...


----------



## lgp (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 31 2006, 07:48 PM~6082147
> *i would pass on the kenwoods if your seeking great SQ and a nice  level of loudness... if you want sumthin quick and cheap, and dont really care, then i guess i would say go for it....
> 
> **thinks about it**
> ...


 damn i didnt know they were that bad.. but fuck man for that price im gona have a hard time saying no. Around here boxes cost a lot (65$+) for a shitty one and subs are a lot too. thanks for the advice tho il keep it in mind


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lgp_@Aug 31 2006, 11:36 PM~6083465
> *damn i didnt know they were that bad.. but fuck man for that price im gona have a hard time saying no. Around here boxes cost a lot (65$+) for a shitty one and subs are a lot too. thanks for the advice tho il keep it in mind
> *


now subtract that from the 150 and then divide by two and that lets you know just how much one of those kenwood's are worth! and you do PAY for quality...




try www.etronics.com for the CVR15, and www.hifisounds.com for the enclosure....

also, you can try ebay for enclosures, i've seen plenty go for dirt cheap made out of 3/4" MDF, nailed and glued...


as for an amp for the 15, if your on a tight budget, look into PowerAcoustik's gothic series 820 amplifier (if you get a dual 2ohm CVR) or a PowerAcoustik's mono block that can deliver atleast 450wRMS x 1 @ 1ohm (if you get a dual 4ohm)...

if you can, check out www.ikesound.com for refurbished ORION 600D or DIRECTED750D amplifiers...


----------



## lgp (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 1 2006, 12:08 AM~6083784
> *now subtract that from the 150 and then divide by two and that lets you know just how much one of those kenwood's are worth! and you do PAY for quality...
> try www.etronics.com for the CVR15, and www.hifisounds.com for the enclosure....
> 
> ...


ok man il give the sites a look


----------

